# Rules and Guides Downloads ,for A.B.S



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2008)

List of ABS Notations and Symbols Nov 2003 Jan-25-2007 
Generic Rules for Conditions of Classification, Materials and Welding, and Surveys After Construction 2008 Feb-20-2008 
Supplemental Guides for Optional Class Notations 2007 Apr-11-2007 
2 Steel Vessel Rules 2008 Effective January 2008 2008 Dec-19-2007 
3 Aluminum Vessels 1975 Jan-30-2008 
4 Steel Vessels for Service on Rivers and Intracoastal Waterways - 2007 Effective Jan 2007 2007 Jan-30-2008 
5 Steel Vessels Under 90 Meters (295 Feet) in Length 2006 - See archive for previous version 2006 Jan-30-2008 
6 Mobile Offshore Drilling Units (2008) 2008 - see archive for previous versions 2008 Feb-19-2008 
7 Underwater Vehicles, Systems and Hyperbaric Facilities 2002 Jan-30-2008 
8 Single Point Moorings 1996 Jan-01-1996 
9 Bulk Carriers for Service on the Great Lakes 1978 Jan-30-2008 
10 Steel Barges 2003 Jan-30-2008 
11 Steel Floating Drydocks 1977 Jan-30-2008 
12 Reinforced Plastic Vessels 1978 Jan-30-2008 
13 Certification of Cargo Containers 1998 Jun-01-2001 
14 Nondestructive Inspection of Hull Welds 2002 Jan-01-2004 
15 Burning Crude Oil and Slops in Main and Auxiliary Boilers 1978 Jan-01-1978 
18 Ballast Water Exchange Procedures 1999 Jan-01-1999 
21 Ships Burning Coal 1980 Jan-01-1980 
22 Materials and Welding 2006, Part 2, Aluminum and Fiber Reinforced Plastics (FRP) (2006) 2006 Jan-30-2008 
24 Material Selection and Inspection of Inert Gas Systems 1980 Jan-01-1980 
27 Approved Welding Consumables Updated Weekly Updated Weekly 
27 Approved Listings Updated Weekly Updated Weekly 
29 Offshore Installations 1997 Jan-16-2004 
31 Heavy Fuel Oil 1984 Jan-01-1984 
37 Offshore Racing Yachts 1994 Jan-01-2001 
39 Certification of Offshore Mooring Chain 1999 Jan-01-1999 
45 Certification of Container Securing Systems 1988 Mar-24-2004 
49 Inspection, Maintenance and Application of Marine Coating Systems 2007 Nov-29-2007 
57 Certification of Drilling Systems 2006 Nov-27-2007 
59 Preparing Fishing Vessels Stability Booklet 1990 Jan-01-1990 
61 High Speed Craft 2001 Jan-30-2008 
62 Motor Pleasure Yachts 2000 Jan-30-2008 
63 Facilities on Offshore Installations 2000 Nov-27-2007 
64 Subsea Pipeline Systems 2006 Nov-27-2007 
69 Certification of Oil Spill Recovery Equipment 1993 Jan-01-1993 
73 Hull Condition Monitoring Systems 1995 Aug-01-2005 
74 Assessing Hull Girder Residual Strength for Tankers 1995 Jul-01-1995 
75 Improvement for Structural Connections and Sample Structural Details - Service Experience and Modifications for Tankers 1995 Jul-01-1995 
77 Improvement for Structural Connections and Sample Structural Details - Service Experience and Modifications for Bulk Carriers 1995 Oct-01-1995 
78 Assessing Hull Girder Residual Strength for Bulk Carriers 1995 Nov-01-1995 
82 Floating Production Installations 2007- see archive for previous editions 2007 Dec-19-2007 
86 Application of Ergonomics to Marine Systems 2003 Apr-01-2003 
87 Shipbuilding and Repair Quality Standard for Hull Structures During Construction 2007 Mar-23-2007 
88 Automatic or Remote Control and Monitoring Systems for Vessels in Port 2003 Feb-01-2003 
90 Application of Synthetic Ropes for Offshore Mooring 1999 Mar-01-1999 
91 Prevention of Air Pollution from Ships 1999 Mar-01-1999 
92 Marine Health, Safety, Quality and Environmental Management 2005 Aug-01-2005 
94 Bridge Design and Navigational Equipment/Systems 2000 Dec-01-2003 
96 Materials and Welding/Supplementary Requirements for Naval Vessels 2000 May-01-2000 
97 Risk Assessment Applications for the Marine and Offshore Oil and Gas Industries 2000 Jun-01-2000 
98 Passenger Vessels 2001 Jul-11-2007 
99 Class Notation Environmental Safety 2001 Apr-01-2003 
100 Vessels Intended to Carry Water 2005 Nov-30-2005 
101 SafeHull Dynamic Loading Approach' for FPSO Systems 2001 Dec-01-2001 
102 Crew Habitability on Ships 2001 Dec-01-2003 
103 Passenger Comfort on Ships 2001 Dec-01-2003 
104 Spectral-based Fatigue Analysis for Floating Offshore Structures 2005 May-02-2005 
105 Crew Habitability on Offshore Installations 2002 Dec-01-2003 
106 Offshore LNG Terminals 2004 Nov-27-2007 
107 Liftboats 2002 Dec-19-2007 
108 Membrane Tank LNG Vessels 2002 Feb-27-2006 
109 High Speed Naval Craft - 2007 Effective Jan 2007 2007 Jan-30-2008 
110 Integrated Tug-Barge (ITB) Combinations Intended to Operate on the Great Lakes 2002 Nov-01-2002 
111 Ship Security (SEC) Notation 2005 Mar-01-2005 
112 Propulsion Systems for LNG Carriers 2005 Dec-09-2005 
113 'Dynamic Load Approach' and Direct Analysis for High Speed Craft 2003 Feb-01-2003 
114 Automatic or Remote Control and Monitoring for Machinery and Systems (other than propulsion) on Offshore Installations 2003 Mar-01-2003 
115 Fatigue Assessment of Offshore Structures 2003 Jun-12-2007 
116 Review and Approval of Novel Concepts 2003 Jun-01-2003 
117 Risk Evaluations for the Classification of Marine-Related Facilities 2003 Jun-01-2003 
118 Rebuilding Vessels Less Than 90 meters (295 feet) in Length 1997 Nov-01-2003 
119 Ergonomic Design of Navigation Bridges 2003 Oct-01-2003 
120 Surveys Using Risk-Based Inspection for the Offshore Industry 2003 Dec-01-2003 
121 Survey Based on Reliability-Centered Maintenance 2003 Aug-01-2005 
122 Alternative Design and Arrangements for Fire Safety 2004 Jan-01-2004 
123 Subsea Riser Systems 2006 Nov-27-2007 
124 Dynamic Analysis Procedure for Self-Elevating Drilling Units 2004 Jan-02-2004 
125 Spectral-Based Fatigue Analysis for Vessels 2004 Dec-07-2007 
126 Buckling and Ultimate Strength Assessment for Offshore Structures 2004 Jun-12-2007 
128 Propulsion Shaft Alignment 2006 Apr-01-2006 
130 Strength Assessment of Cargo Tank Structures Beyond 0.4L Amidships in Oil Carriers 150 Meters or More in Length 2004 May-01-2004 
131 Inert Gas System for Ballast Tanks 2004 Jun-01-2004 
132 Reliability-Centered Maintenance 2004 Jul-01-2004 
133 Assessment of Parametric Roll Resonance in the Design of Container Carriers 2004 Dec-01-2004 
134 SafeHull Finite Element Analysis for Hull Structures 2004 Dec-01-2004 
136 Ice Class 2005 Mar-01-2005 
137 FRP Hydrocarbon Production Piping Systems 2005 May-01-2005 
138 Vessels Intended to Carry Compressed Natural Gas in Bulk 2005 Jan-30-2008 
139 Tailshaft Condition Monitoring (TCM) 2005 Jul-27-2005 
140 'SafeHull-Dynamic Loading Approach' for Vessels 2006 Dec-01-2006 
141 Fire-Fighting Systems 2005 May-01-2005 
142 Investigation of Marine Incidents 2005 Jun-01-2005 
144 Liquefied Petroleum Gas Carriers with Type-A Independent Tanks 2006 Mar-01-2006 
145 Vessel Maneuverability 2006 Jun-05-2006 
146 Vessels With Oil Recovery Capabilities 2006 May-01-2007 
147 Ship Vibration 2006 Apr-01-2006 
148 Strength Assessment of Membrane-Type LNG Containment Systems Under Sloshing Loads 2006 Apr-01-2006 
149 Sloshing and Structural Analysis of LNG Pump Tower 2006 Apr-01-2006 
150 Control of Harmonics in Electrical Power Systems 2006 May-01-2006 
152 Lifting Appliances 2007 Jan-10-2008 
153 Coating Performance Standard (CPS) 2006 Jan-12-2007 
154 Means of Access to Tanks and Holds for Inspection 2007 Jun-12-2007 
155 Mobile Offshore Units Operating on Norwegian Continental Shelf, N-Notation 2007 Mar-28-2007 
156 Hull Inspection and Maintenance Program 2007 Mar-30-2007 
157 Hull Survey for New Construction 2007 Aug-20-2007 
US Rule Supplements (ACP - Alternate Compliance Program) 2003 Jun-01-2003 
SafeHull Condition Assessment 1994 Feb-01-2005 
Garbage Management Manual 2005 Sep-01-2005 
Generic Rules for Conditions of Classification, Materials and Welding, and Surveys After Construction 2008 Feb-20-2008 

​

الرابط للتحميل

http://www.eagle.org/absdownloads/index.cfm


----------



## أمير البحر (17 مارس 2008)

مشكور حبيب قلبي 
لو عايز ارفع قوانين الجرماينشر لويدز Gl كيف ممكن ارفعهم


----------



## syfxever (27 نوفمبر 2009)

the link is broken 
):


----------



## mohamedcherni (6 أغسطس 2010)

*the link is broken*


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 أغسطس 2010)

اخى الحبيب جرب هذا الرابط .. وهو الموضوع ذاته وليس بمباشر .. بمعنى المضمون فيه ستبحث عليه .. وشكرا



http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPortalWEB/


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أغسطس 2010)

لتحميل الرول جميعها من هنا

http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPortalWEB/appmanager/absEagle/absEagleDesktop?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=abs_eagle_portal_rules_guides_download_page&nodePath=%2FBEA+Repository%2FRules%26Guides%2FCurrent%2F2_SteelVesselRules_2010


----------



## mohamedcherni (10 أغسطس 2010)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

